# boost solenoid ????? where is it



## autobahnjs (Sep 14, 2002)

i have a 93 s4 and my is going ? any info on it


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: boost solenoid ????? where is it (autobahnjs)*

May I ask how you know your "boost solenoid" is going?


----------

